# Hedgehog and Rat



## sharksarentevil (Sep 18, 2013)

So I introduced my hedgehog Clover (female 8 months old) to my roommate's rat and they seem to be perfectly fine. Clover mostly minds her own business and the rat will do the same, stopping to sniff Clover every once in a while. Clover has bitten the rat's tail a couple times though. It doesn't seem to be out of aggression; we can put them face-to-face and they do nothing. We're thinking that Clover thinks Lyla's tail is a worm. I feed Clover mealworms and superworms all the time. Does this sound right? Does anyone else have experience with hedgehog-rat interactions? Should we continue trying to get them to coexist peacefully?

(Clover and Lyla have separate cages; we just like to take them out together for playtime)


----------



## Erizo (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't have experience with this situation, but am not surprised the hedgie bites the rat's tail. Sophie is not a biter, but there are situations where I expect her to bite, 'just because'. Stray fingers and toes will inevitably get bitten. It is in no way mean, but if she finds one in front of her there is probably going to be a bite.

Perhaps she will become friends with the rat and simply, at some point, not do that anymore. It is equally likely (at a minimum) that she will from to time just walk over to the rat and bite its tail.


----------



## sharksarentevil (Sep 18, 2013)

Clover never bites me or other people (well, she used to when I first got her) or even other animals. Except for Lyla's tail. She's met cats and dogs before.

I guess we'll just supervise Clover and Lyla if we take them out together.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It's also possible she smells something interesting on Lyla's tail that makes her want to taste-test it. Even something gross like a little hint of urine or poop smell. Keeping an eye on them while out sounds like a good solution.


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

I have rats too and I wouldn't risk putting them together for playtime seems like both would have the power to really injure each other.


----------

